# Lohnt sich das Warten auf Pascal/Polaris anstelle einer aktuellen 970/390(x)



## Nikusch (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

stelle aktuell einen PC für meinen Bruder zusammen und bin mir nicht sicher ob es sich lohnt auf Pascal/Polaris zu warten. Vor allem die AMD Karten, im spezielleren die 390 und 390x scheinen ja komplett für DX12 kompatibel zu sein, korrigiert mich wenn ich mich da vertue. Meiner Meinung nach heißt das zusammen mit den momentan noch recht übertriebenen 8GB VRam sollten die Karten gut 2-3 Jahre über die Runden kommen und ja ich weiß, das man noch nicht wissen kann was sich in diesen 2-3 Jahren ändert. Durch die Konsolen wird die Entwicklung da ja ehe eher langsam vorangehen, da man ja selbst bei irgendwelchen Quantensprüngen bei neuen Grakas oder durch DX12 immer noch auch den Konsolenmarkt abgreifen will.

Mein Bruder sagte, das ein Upgrade in 2-3 Jahren kein Problem für ihn wäre, also wenn ihr mich beruhigen könnt und es keine guten Gründe gibt doch zu warten wäre das optimal!

Freue mich auf eure Antwort bezüglich dem Thema!


----------



## svd (17. Januar 2016)

Also, bis DirectX-12 irgendwie relevant wird, müsste schon jedes dritte Spiel etwa mit der Unreal-4-Engine gemacht worden sein. 
Aber es stimmt, dass die aktuellen AMD-Karten besser mit den momentan unterstützten DX12-Befehlen zurechtkommen, als die Konkurrenz.

Warten, oder nicht warten, das hängt von der aktuellen Grafikkarte ab. Falls es ein Exemplar der, sagen wir, "GTX770/R9 280X" Klasse wäre, 
lohnte sich warten schon. Bei einer Karte Nvidias 600er-, bzw. AMDs 6000er-Generation, oder niedriger bzw. nicht vorhanden weil überhaupt erster PC,
naja, nee, dann passte eine "R9 390" schon.

Falls Nvidia dem üblichen Release-Schema folgt, sind die ersten "Pascal-Karten" übertaktete Maxwells für das Notebook. 
Danach folgen ein High-End-Produkt für 600€, welches sich kaum eine Sau leisten mag, eine 1000+€-Karte für Grafik-Workstations und eine 100€-Karte
für den Office-PC. Ein halbes Jahr später wird dann endlich der "Massenmarkt" bedient, mit einem 400€-Produkt, noch ein halbes Jahr später die erste *wirklich* 
interessante Pascal für 250€. Ein Jahr vor "Schrödingers Katze", oder wer auch immer die Ehre hat, als Namenspatron herzuhalten, bin zu faul, nachzusehen.
(Das war freilich Sarkasmus. )

Du kannst ganz grob rechnen, dass eine 300€ Grafikkarte für "1 Jahr pro 100€", also derer drei, geeignet ist, solange du die aktuell gängigste
Auflösung, also FullHD, verwendest. Davon die ersten zwei Jahre sehr gut, im letzten werden dann aktuelle Hardwarefresser schon Kompromisse fordern.
Danach hängt es eben von der persönlichen Präferenz (und Marktlage) ab, ob wieder aufgerüstet wird, oder noch eine Weile bei reduzierten Details gespielt wird.

Zusammengefasst würde ich, bei einem brandneuen PC, sagen, ja, kaufen und jetzt Spaß haben. Bis VR massentauglich wird, vergeht wohl noch ein bisschen Zeit.
Dann müssen Brille und eine uneingeschränkt geeignete Grafikkarte sowieso zusammen gekauft werden. 
Das einzige worauf du momentan achten musst ist, dass du jetzt schon eine ordentliche Basis (CPU, Mainboard, RAM, Netzteil) zusammenstellst, die "lange" hält.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2016)

Man kann das sehr schwer beurteilen. Es kann sein, dass es sich "lohnt", 4-6 Monate zu warten - es kann aber ebensogut sein, dass man dann sagt "okay, die neuen Karten sind gut, aber bei Preis-Leistung hätt ich auch schon vorher zuschlagen können, das Warten war unnötig". 

Ich würde es aber nicht von so was wie dX12 abhängig machen. Das wird noch sehr lange dauern, bis man das haben "muss". 

Ist denn aktuell schon eine passable Karte vorhanden?


----------

